# 1999 SE Altima Alarm issue



## artod4789 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey all. New here, so I'm not sure if this is where this question goes or not, but here goes.

Basically, I have a 1999 Altima SE that I got brand new (I think it had 45 miles on it total or something when I bought it in the summer of 1999 - I think that's when I bought it). I haven't added anything to the car, so it's as it came to me when I bought it.

My issue is that back in about 2000 or so, I started having an issue with the alarm where it was so sensitive that if you walked in front of the car on the sidewalk, the alarm would go off. After a while, and absolutely no help from my local Nissan dealership, the problem vanished. But about a month ago, I started having that issue again. The alarm will go off if in front of a sidewalk, but will not go off if in front of a cement wall where nobody can walk passed. 

I don't know how to fix it as I've been told that if I try to disable the alarm, the car won't start anymore. Any thoughts of what I can do? I'd like not to have to pay $95 an hour plus an inspection fee (of whatever it's called) to have someone look at it, if possible. 

Thanks!!!


----------

